# Introduce yourself



## tom_in_orl

Tom_in_orl on this forum. Also GNU on inshore-fishing.

I have a 2006 Gheenoe Classic with a 30 hp Mariner  I named it GNU "less is more" Lets see if there are any propeller heads out there that get the joke! I also have two kayaks and a canoe that I take out from time to time. My local fishing is the Wekiva river because the Wekiva Marina is 2 minutes from my house. Indian River & Mosquito Lagoon are my local saltwater hangouts. If I am out there you can usually find me at JB's for lunch. You will also find me fishing in south east Florida on a semi-frequent basis because of my job.


----------



## Weedy

Glad to see a forum like this, I'm Walt (Weedy) and also have a classic gheenoe w/25 merc. I fish in the Pine Island Charlotte Harbour area and down in the 10,000 Islands as much as I can!


----------



## Guest

Hey ya'all, My name is Blake (whitesnook) and currently have a 2006 gheenoe classic "ghost bay'' with mercury 9.9 4-stroke. I'm addicted fishing at mosquito lagoon, IRL, Fort De Soto and Jacksonville for saltwater and also, wekiva river, local lakes in central florida, and Blairsville, GA for freshwater.
Nice website!


----------



## costefishnt

its me, and i am here to bring your property values down. ;D


----------



## brew1891

Name is Jad. I go by brew1891 on most forums. I have a 2003 Custom Kevlar Gheenoe. To most people that I meet out on the water with the boat it is known as "will's old boat" or "threshers old boat" or even "LoneRangers old boat". Live in ORL and fish mostly the ML. Lately ive been fishing the north a lot more. I grew up in the panhandle bass fishing and offshore fishing so a lot of this stuff is new to me but its a lot more enjoyable than 3-5 seas.


----------



## iMacattack

Hello my name is Jan and I’m addicted to porn... Whoops wrong forum ;D

Jan aka iMacattack... I try to use the same nick in every forum I’m on. The closest thing I have to a microskiff is an old sunflower sailboat. So I guess that means I don’t have a microskiff, but maybe one day soon. My current ride is a 17T Tunnel Hull Pathfinder. 

I hope I can be a productive member and help bring the funny! 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest

My name is Ron and I'm not really sure why I'm here. :-?  

I just keep thinking I should be there. :-/


----------



## Guest

> its me, and i am here to bring your property values down. ;D


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Hole-Hitter

Well I am CC or Canoe Crazy on other forums and decided I would go w/ a new name here. I am glad to see a forum dedicated to the skinny boats!


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Hi My name is Joe aka FlatsSteeler, I have a 13' 2006 Gheenoe with a 6hp 4str merc I call the "FlatsSteeler". I like the 13er because I can put it on my roof remove the motor and paddle it around NMZ's without much effort or help. I will order the new classic later this yr. I was born in Cocco Beach but grew up in the PA/NJ area until I moved to Fl in 1988............


----------



## Guest

Iam the pinfish And I steal bait .I have a 2006 Gladesmen 18 built by a great company called Ecc.I am glad we have a new forum to bs .remember forums are for the people I say let the people speak !!!!!


----------



## Guest

> I say let the people speak !!!!!


"POOF"  I have spoken. ;D

Welcome aboard


----------



## JimW

Hi! I'm Jim. I fish the IRL, St. John's, Econ, and Wekiva rivers mostly.


----------



## Guest

I'm next.

My name is Ron and I live in Osteen. I fish almost 100% in the North ML. I fish ultra-shallow water for reds. If you ever see a white Gheenoe being poled backwards, it's probably me! 

Already I've learned from this website that I own a microskiff. I often describe my Gheenoe as "the smallest fishing boat you've ever seen" but saying "it's a microskiff" sounds so much better. 

By the way, I really like the colors and layout of the site.


----------



## CAJUN

Hi, I'm Joe. I currently fish the waters around Pensacola and try to make it back to the swamps of S.W. La 2-3 times a year. Presently looking to right deal on Gheenoe 13' or classic . Looking forward to gaining much useful knowledge.


----------



## tojo

I feel sooo dirty...

Well, I know just about everyone except "holehitter" who has the best name so far and JimW who is a jarhead so I think Im good. 

I fish almost exclusively in the Edgewater area cause I get sick of the crowds further south. Although I have been talked down on occasion. I am in a white Gheenoe DH-C.

Good job Tom!

Tony


----------



## LoneRanger

I'm loneranger, and i admit i am an addict. its been almost 2 weeks since i have been on the water. life goes on.




i like bluegrass music, guitars, banjo's and gheenoes. I am NOT a yankee, Nor am i a damn yankee. I am 100% cracker.   I am fully capable of cracking bullwhips, yebble relling, and causing a ruckis if needed. i catch fish. always.







that is all`




L.R.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Yep, It is Joe. Short, fat guy in the Costa del mars with the big nuts---I mean that is what AC told me ;D : ;D :. I have one of each---Gheenoes, I mean. I have a Classic with a 15 HP Merc 2S. I have a 13 footer with an 8 HP Merc 2S, and a camo Highsider with a paddle or trolling motor for my night time, urban assaults on private lagoons with fountains like those in them there fancy condo complexes.

Hey where is AC? ;D


----------



## Guest

> My current ride is a 17T Tunnel Hull Pathfinder.
> Jan


Jan, I THINK you bought a 17T that I was looking at. I remember seeing your screen name on the MHP forum. I looked REALLY hard at several 17T's. I even took out one for a ride but just couldnt' meet the guy's price. 

I THINK you bought your boat from someone in NSB, right? It sounded like a sweet deal and I called the guy right after you did. I was disappointed but because I missed that deal, I ended up with my Gheenoe. 


Ron


----------



## iMacattack

I don't think so... I bought mine from a guy on Long Key. 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Guest

Sorry!


----------



## iMacattack

np


----------



## FinAddict

I'm Tammy, a female fishing fanatic. My better half and I have a 2006 Gheenoe Classic with a 9.8 HP Tohatsu. To show how much I love it, I cleaned out the garage (making many trips to the fragrant dump) so that it can have a safe, dry home while both of our vehicles sit out in the driveway  

Thanks Tom for creating this very cool site.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Welcome Tammy............


----------



## fishgazam

> Hey where is AC? ;D


Here I am.....


----------



## Tom_C

Tom here! I have a 15-6 Classic gheenoe and a True Classic 15-4 Lowsider. 
I've maded a few home made Jack Plate that work ok. at less that is what I have been told.


----------



## falcon

Falcon, here, rocking a Gheenoe Hi-Sider with a Tohatsu 9.8 in the south. Covering most anything south of Tamiami Trail, from coast to coast.


----------



## Guest

*Clark...I suck at fishin,I like to drink rhum,Oh yeah I have A ghynooe.Can I be A Mod.??? :-**


----------



## admin

> *Clark...I suck at fishin,I like to drink rhum,Oh yeah I have A ghynooe.Can I be A Mod.??? :-**


You are now mod of the Off Topic section! ;D


----------



## Guest

> *Clark...I suck at fishin,I like to drink rhum,Oh yeah I have A ghynooe.Can I be A Mod.??? :-**
> 
> 
> 
> You are now mod of the Off Topic section!  ;D
Click to expand...

Now that's fitting.  ;D ;D

Clark, are you fishing between Christmas and New Years? Going to try to get over to da goon.


----------



## Guest

Yeah,Iv been fishin 2 or 3 days A week.


----------



## Guest

I'll PM when I know we are coming. What days do you have off?


----------



## Guest

*If I know A week ahead of time I can get any day off.*


----------



## Guest

Does that mean we get to put nudeie pics in Off Topic??


----------



## admin

> Does that mean we get to put nudeie pics in Off Topic??


Leave that stuff on inshore-fishing.com. If you really need that stuff I will create another website called EatmeNeedsMorePorn.com and you can have your own forum. (just kidding). My ISP does have some terms that I have to adhere to so we don't loose the site. Seriously. I think a majority would rather see this be about microskiffs. If you get a (real) picture of a supermodel naked in a Gheenoe or a Gladesman I will probably let it slide.


----------



## Guest

> Does that mean we get to put nudeie pics in Off Topic??
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a (real) picture of a supermodel naked in a Gheenoe or a Gladesman I will probably let it slide.
Click to expand...

Clark.  Sounds like he threw down a challenge to me. 

I sure could use a new screen saver.


----------



## Guest

I was jokein,But I will see what I can do about that.I might have to make A few calls...LOL


----------



## falcon

no nudity, that's funny. That might be in my EULA aggrement with my WebHost, but I wasn't reading.

The one thing my WebHost doesn't want me doing is run PHPBB. Something about its widly hacked and not secure.


----------



## Guest

> The one thing my WebHost doesn't want me doing is run PHPBB.  Something about its widly hacked and not secure.


From what little I know about web sites, I understand this can be a big problem.


----------



## Guest

Heres A off the wall ?? for someone...How do I change my Font for good?...So I dont have to try and do it every time I post.


----------



## Guest

> no nudity, that's funny.  That might be in my EULA aggrement with my WebHost, but I wasn't reading.
> 
> The one thing my WebHost doesn't want me doing is run PHPBB.  Something about its widly hacked and not secure.


Could this be Custom Gheenoe's forum problem? Don't they run PHPBB? Is the site down from hackers?


----------



## falcon

> Could this be Custom Gheenoe's forum problem? Don't they run PHPBB? Is the site down from hackers?


Not saying that, but I know they have been hacked before, and PHPBB is banned from my server because its broken.

Now what's happing over there could be anything from a sql database error to moving the site to another server and geting all the pathing set right.

I'm not really familar with forum software, but I've played with Simple Machines Forums(what I'm running, since it was a push button install, and know enough to be dangerous) and after you have installed the forum software you still have to set the forum up, and so on.

But then I'm an IT Geek, with a passion for the water, what do I know.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

AC,

You are right. My comment above was cute, but uncalled for. Thanks for the email. Truce. I have no hard feelings. Hell, I don't even know you. The Gheenoe forum was (and is) my pain-point not you personally. I reckon I found your sore spot. Welcome to the Microskiff forum.

I have a question for you. How much did you last Gheenoe weigh completely rigged? At what point would a Gheenoe be "too heavy" to be effective as a Gheenoe, meaning losing the Gheenoe advantage?

Joe


----------



## Big_Fish

I'm Chris I have a 2005 Gheenoe Classic I keep in the water and a 17' Boston Whaler in my garage it doesn't get much use anymore Gheenoe gets used at least 3 days a week!


----------



## fishgazam

> AC,
> 
> You are right.  My comment above was cute, but uncalled for.  Thanks for the email.  Truce.  I have no hard feelings. Hell, I don't even know you.  The Gheenoe forum was (and is) my pain-point not you personally.  I reckon I found your sore spot.  Welcome to the Microskiff forum.
> 
> I have a question for you.  How much did you last Gheenoe weigh completely rigged?  At what point would a Gheenoe be "too heavy" to be effective as a Gheenoe, meaning losing the Gheenoe advantage?
> 
> Joe


Thank You Joe, Im a lover not a fighter. 

Im not as knowledgeable on the new Classic but on most gheenoes the engine is everything. Even with a gawdy gheenoe like most of mine all the toys weigh nothing in comparison to the engine. with so many 4 stroks out there now I believe that was the main reason the changes were made to the Classic. On a old 15-6 classic the engine break point in weight is about 160 lbs. and from how ive seen Curtis rig a highsider about 110 pounds is a max engine weight on a highsider. I put a Honda 9.9 on the back of my highsider and you couldnt even walk to the back of the boat to start it without yellin "all women and children first"

My Nissan 40 weighed 160 and the classic took it in stride. 

Just remember a gheenoe is wider in the middle then on both ends. That makes it a little like a sea saw. you have to ballance both ends. Gas, batteries, livewells and such need to go forward of the middle line if you need to put a big heavy engine on the rear.

I have sank a gheenoe FULLY......FFFFFUUUUULLLLLLLLLYYYYY....... and I can tell you this. they float completely upright. completely stable and safe, 100% full of water. Did this in the IFA Jax event crossing the St Johns in 4 footers with a down bilge pump. I WISH I HAD PIX. 

Your latest effort will certianly not sink. It may barrell role because there is no way the water can get into the cockpit of the boat. 

Hope this helps.

AC


----------



## draggingcanoe

I'm Lonny - I have a Gheenoe Super w/ 25 hp 2 stroke Tohatsu and CMC tilt and trim. I hail from Georgia but I sure as hail ain't no Yankee! Keep the pics and posts coming.


----------



## VA_Gheenoe

I'm John. I love talking Gheenoes. 

Not many people in Va that got em..


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Thanks AC for the insight and truce. I just got home for work. 14 hour day makes me miss my Gheenoe and friends. I built the deck out of Michigan Composite Tuff-Stuff 100% composite dense foam---very light and strong (pricy I have $500 in material alone). The whole deck weighs about 40 lbs---50 lbs tops. I too worried about the "barrel roll" But I am up to the challenge. I have filled this Gheenoe up crossing Tampa Bay is heavy chop. My bilge pump was not installed, but my fishing buddy was moving about 2 gallons a minute with a cut-up Gatorade bottle ;D ;D ;D. I did what I do best, hold and and stay on the gas wide-open. I am tired of wet feet and having to hop across the Gheenoe to move. I will report more on the deck project later.


----------



## Garry

Hey ya'll!!! I'm Garry. Sophie and I just got a 13' gheenoe with a 9.9 Johnson on it! So far it has done well for us(putting a lot of nice fish in it!) Good to see another forum with a lot of the same people on it!!


----------



## Guest

The welcoming comittee has gone to bed for the night so all you get is me. :'(

Welcome aboard.


----------



## zero_gravity

hiyall zero gravity(eric) in miami finally here 

classic noe/25merc 

fish fresh and salt dade,broward, monroe counties

sweet site thumbs up to the founders and members dedication to micros


----------



## Guest

I don't think the welcoming board is awake yet so again all you got is me. :'(

Welcome aboard and please don't hold it against them  ;D


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Welcome.........


----------



## buck

I have been wondering where everyone went. Having withdrawls also. Thanks Tom C. for giving me the update. Great job Tom the, BREAM SLAYER.

My name is Bill. I live in Orlando. I have the camo classic gheeenoe. I do mostly freshwater, but get over to ML and scare the reds mostly.


----------



## buck

Oh Lord, let me as good a person as my dog thinks I am.


> I have been wondering where everyone went. Having withdrawls also. Thanks Tom C. for giving me the update. Great job Tom the, BREAM SLAYER.
> 
> My name is Bill. I live in Orlando. I have the camo classic gheeenoe. I do mostly freshwater, but get over to ML and scare the reds mostly.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Welcome everyone


----------



## Tom_C

Glade you could make it.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Oh Lord, let me as good a person as my dog thinks I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering where everyone went. Having withdrawls also. Thanks Tom C. for giving me the update. Great job Tom the, BREAM SLAYER.
> 
> My name is Bill. I live in Orlando. I have the camo classic gheeenoe. I do mostly freshwater, but get over to ML and scare the reds mostly.
Click to expand...

You gotta get that bream thing in. lol. 

lmao, when you said scare the reds.

Glad you found us!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Cool idea...

Have Gheenoe Classic and a Gladesmen ... Microskiff rocks!


----------



## Dennis

Great Forum   my name is Dennis, I fish indian river & lake O, I have Gheenoes and think all Boats are Great if they keep your Feet Dry.


----------



## phishphood

OK, I'm a little slow to catch on sometimes. Thanks for the call Tony. Name's Jason but will answer to worse.
Mostly fish north ML out of an 04 classic with a 15 Yami. Better at casting than catching but it's coming around
thanks to tips from a lot of you guys. Great job on getting this forum together. 
Jason


----------



## White_Lightning

Hi. My name is Zane. I fish for bass 99% of the time I'm on the water. I fish mainly the St. Johns River. I do go down to the 10,000 islands once a year. (Keeping up the family tradition started by my departed dad 35 years ago).

I am going out Sunday 12-17-06 to get my newest classic wet for the first time. This is actually my 5th different Classic. Started with only the hull but after 2 1/2 months of careful calculations (measure twice cut once!!! :-/) it is ready for flight. Those that know me from the Gheenoe forum know I like to push the envelope. I have put a 50 2 stroke Yamaha mounted on as of now, a one of a kind Tom C Electric/hydraulic jackplate. The boat has the high front decks, console and a rear hinged platform deck over the bilge area. The boat fits the Microskiff specifications but the motor doesn't!!! After the holidays, I will post pictures of the rigging process as it progressed.

A big thanks to Tom Dyll for hooking me up with this site.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Hey Found it!!!!!  Forum looks great!
Dave and Susan, We know a lot of the Gheenoe folks....We run around in our 2000 hi-sider and fish and camp and have fun when whe can!!!!!  Dave


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Hey Dave & Susan..............Glad you found this Forum........WELCOME...................
We are trying to set up our 1st MicroSkiff Rally for 01/20/07 at Yankeetown, I hope you guys make it.......... Has anybody heard from our WC Leader InboardGheenoeGuy Rob???????????
Joe


----------



## Weedy

Really nice to see alot of the names form other sites finding there way over here. Welcome to the (one and only! )site.
Walt


----------



## loukiii

Im Loukiii. I captain the soon to be famous Hotrod Gheenoe on the south shore of Tampa Bay from the Alafia to the Skyway area. Great little boats.


----------



## easy

they call me easy, don't know why.
hi, name is mark, 2000 red classic with 35 johnnyrude found mostly on st johns around 46 and hatbill and an occasional jaunt to the 10,000 islands for 35 years now.


----------



## Guest

Welcome aboard


----------



## fishgazam

Zane, cant wate to see that rockett in action. Is it the new 16' gheenoe classic??????


----------



## Guest

Maybe, I think Zane's boat has a regular white classic for several months now, rigged with 50hp yammie 189 lbs. Not a new 16' classic. I may be wrong. Ask Zane.
I really can't wait to see it!

I'm thinking about money investing project for 16 ft new gheenoe to modified highest hp I can take. I just sold my 2002 40hp, not enough speed for a gheenoe. Need more for speed! 50 yammie sounds awesome! But I'm considered some more like 70hp but we'll see. I will keep it posed for project "black terminator" gheenoe. Takes about a year to do some reasearch to finish by 2008.


----------



## Jerry_Adams

Hello all I am Jerry Adams a 07 Riverhawk owner with a soon to be Tom C electric Jackplate on it,I fish the flats in Panama City Fl


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Welcome Jerry.........


----------



## Guest

> .. 07 Riverhawk owner ..


A what?  ;D ;D  Just kidding.  I check them out when I'm on my way to N. GA 

Welcome aboard.  I think you are the first Riverhawk owner to join.


----------



## Guest

oh! are u flying a riverhawk? lol. welcome board dude! pose much as u can for microskiff.com this is a really nice experience website! u will learn alot from them!


----------



## tojo

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Hello all I am Jerry Adams a 07 Riverhawk owner with a soon to be Tom C electric Jackplate on it,I fish the flats in Panama City Fl


Welcome! I am glad to see some diversity around here. 

Don't let the Gheenoe owners push you around. Enjoy.


----------



## Tom_C

Ha Jerry 
Welcome aboard


----------



## ICantFish

> I'm Tammy, a female fishing fanatic. *My better half* ...


...that would be me...although she's my better half. I'm Brian.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Welcome Brian..........


----------



## Big_Fish

Welcome ringo


----------



## tito

Hi I am Tito and I have a 2005 hisider with a mercury 2 stroke and tsg jackplate. I love my gheenoe, I love to be on the water, and Its the cheapest way to do it, that is fishing and boating, I'm new to all this but hoping to learn. My favorite launch is at riverbreeze but it takes me an hour from Orlando. Will try to explore closer waters.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hi guys,

Glad you could make it over here!


----------



## Biscaynenate

Hello, My name is Nate. I'm new to S. Florida (Texan) and haven't fished much since I arrived. I just picked up a 13'er so that's about to change. I'm sure that I'll have plenty of questions for you as I get her rigged out.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Welcome Nate........Glad to see another 13er.............what motor are you putting on her?
Joe


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

hi im the worlds coolest gheenoe guy around!...just ask me! King of Camping just ask long point park rangers! All hail the inboardgheenoeguy!


----------



## wiggleyourjig

Mike here, Mims fl. 2 kayaks and fixin to order my gladesman.


----------



## FlatsSteeler

Not to mention the Leader of the West Coast'ers......Welcome.............Now help me get this 1st rally going.................
Joe


----------



## tojo

Glad to see you made it Rob


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Not to mention the Leader of the West Coast'ers


Thought he was MIA.   Get him to help ya Joe.  We're going boat'n.


----------



## Tom_C

> Glad to see you made it Rob


----------



## Big_Fish

This place is blowing up wow!


----------



## Weedy

Where do you guys find all of these smiley faces at on the web??


----------



## White_Lightning

AC, 

It is the old version of the Classic. Put 4 hours on the new motor this past Sunday. Have to change the props to get my RPM's up. Didn't expect that but different brand of motor and a heavier boat but with easy's help she will be right. Got just under 40 mph with the two of us in the boat and only 4800 rpms out of it. Ran it by myself but didn't have the GPS at the time. Played with the height of the plate a little more and got 5000 rpms out of it.

Everyone have a great holiday season and most of all, be safe.

ZT


----------



## Guest

White lightning,
It's sounds good when u running with 2 people with 50 yammie but 4800 rpm under 40 mph? Is it aftermarket propeller? What is max rpm range for 50hp? What is stock propeller dia x pitch? And after dia x pitch? How much does it draft? How much does your boat weight?

U know I had my nissan 40hp with custom stainless steel racing prop and tops my out around 44 mph. I dunno what is rpm range but sounds running normal operation. I want to order a brand new 50hp but 40 and 50 doesn't make difference speed. I should never sold my 40hp, it's sucks!

I'm getting another gheenoe classic (new version) next year and order me a new motor(40 to 50hp) for geogria rivers.


----------



## Tom_C

> Got just under 40 mph with the two of us in the boat and only 4800 rpms out of it.


----------



## White_Lightning

whitesnook

The prop I started with is a PowerTech 11 3/4 X 17 SS. I will have to get it pitched down to 15 to get my rpm's up to the 5500 max. operating range. 

I have never figured out the draft of any of my classics I have owned. It doesn't mean much to me since I fish in mostly the St. Johns and connecting lakes. Usually plenty of water in those places.

Not sure of the weight of the boat either. It is quite a bit heavier than the normal classic. The decks and console are about the same as the others but I carry a 24 and a 27 series battery, 12 gallons of fuel, a larger jack plate than most, the added weight of hydraulic steering, helm, fluids, etc. I built a tray that holds my fuel tank above the floor of the boat and my nose piece is also built by me and both are made of aluminum. Although the aluminum is not much heavier than the fiberglass, all the special mods I put on this boat add up to make it heavier.

Weight is not a factor that I worry about except in the placement of it. It is functionality(If that is a word!) that I worry about. If you ever see the boat, you will see that it is rigged very personally to suit it's owner. Things are where I want them and how I want them. That is why I buy a bare hull and rig everything myself. No offense to any of the boat builders, I just like to custom rig my boats my way.

As for you running 44 mph with a 40 hp, if you had it on the boat that you brought out to SR 50 when we met out there, you have to realize that your boat is a lot lighter than this boat since you had a basic classic. Remember also that you didn't know how many rpms you were turning that 40. Too much running over the max rpms will cause you to paddle home when she blows.

ZT


----------



## Guest

Zane,

I understand your whole concept idea to your gheenoe. I don't blame you at all, I rather do this my way too than ordering custom gheenoe. I would love to see your "work" on your gheenoe with 50 yammie for bass fishing. Just getting the ideas. I'm gotta order me a new version of gheenoe classic, just a hull only(no seats or mods). I want to build me a "black terminator" gheenoe classic like a center console flats/bass boat. I'm not worry about draft or anything but modifications and rigging on gheenoe. I just pitch the money in and take my time to get it done right. I hope the black terimator will be done by 2008. Right now I'm just brainstorming ideas for the boat. Something totally different.


----------



## White_Lightning

whitesnook,

If you have never rigged your own boat, you are embarking on the most rewarding thing you can do with your boat. Doing it yourself and your way.

Give me a shout whenever you start to gather things for your boat. I will give you some ideas that you might want to use when rigging.

ZT


----------



## thresher

Hello everyone. If you don't know who I am then you haven't been micro-skiffin' very long. Welcome. For those who do know me, know this, I got me a new micro skiff - 16' long, 1200# and 330 hp. pics soon.


----------



## Guest

Hahaha, an 330 hp motor and 1200 lbs doesn't count for microskiff lol. Sounds like either a speedboat or a airboat! Show us what u got coming soon! Welcome aboard!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Hello everyone. If you don't know who I am then you haven't been micro-skiffin' very long. Welcome. For those who do know me, know this, I got me a new micro skiff - 16' long, 1200# and 330 hp. pics soon.


Welcome! Glad you could make it.


----------



## thresher

Go to ebay and enter item #
130047180141 

That is my new 300 hp micro ride. Bought and paid for by my winnings from the IFA championship. kool.


----------



## FinAddict

Looks tippy ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## draggingcanoe

How long did you "stake" that out?


----------



## Guest

Thresher,

Did u just bought a black hot rod?


----------



## Tom_C

> Go to ebay and enter item #
> 130047180141
> 
> That is my new 300 hp micro ride.  Bought and paid for by my winnings from the IFA championship.  kool.


If you drive a car like you drive a boat  I'm happy youare in Texas.


----------



## jmarkklock

> Go to ebay and enter item #
> 130047180141
> 
> That is my new 300 hp micro ride.  Bought and paid for by my winnings from the IFA championship.  kool.
> 
> 
> 
> If you drive a car like you drive a boat  I'm happy youare in Texas.
Click to expand...


It's probably much safer for him than a skiff... no polling platform to fall off of ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits

HEY ROB....You found us!!!!!! (Let free hooks, power pro etc. know)  Dave


----------



## backwaterbandits

Thresh.....The Hot Rod is VERY COOL!!!! Congrats...Dave


----------



## Homer

My name is Homer and folks call me Homer. I don't own a gheenoe but I know a couple guys that do, I own a fishing kayak.

That's really all I have to say about that


----------



## tojo

Hi Homer...we will call you Homer...I dont have a fishing kayak but I know people that do. Welcome


----------



## just_bill

Hi I am "Just Bill" Tanner told me to get onto this site. I have a NMZ and fish a lot
but not enough any one want to hit the water? I am retired so everday is the weekend.   Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam

> Hi I am "Just Bill" Tanner told me to get onto this site. I have a NMZ and fish a lot
> but not enough any one want to hit the water? I am retired so everday is the weekend. Merry Christmas!!!



Welcome..Bill! what's biting up there lately?


----------



## gergheenoe

wuzup ya'll Iam GERGHEENOE (Jerry Garcia) My ride is an 87' Highsiderw/15hp Yamaha. I joined before CustomGheenoe forum crashed;just really never posted.I fish (try) the ML and Orlando lakes-Toho,etc when I can. Hope to meet You Guys at next rally. The new forum rocks!  Sorry so late replying.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> wuzup ya'll Iam GERGHEENOE (Jerry Garcia) My ride is an 87' Highsiderw/15hp Yamaha. I joined before CustomGheenoe forum crashed;just really never posted.I fish (try) the ML and Orlando lakes-Toho,etc when I can. Hope to meet You Guys at next rally. The new forum rocks!  Sorry so late replying.


Hey bud,

Glad you could make it!!!!


----------



## zero_gravity

welcome jerry hows the highsider running ;D


----------

